# Kerrygold....



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Their grass fed butter is amazing, their aged cheddar cheese to die for.
I've been using their garlic & herb butter. Omg....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Kerrygold us a wonderful product....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We buy the butter every time we go grocery shopping, havnt run across the cheese yet.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've never seen that brand around here.The garlic and herb butter sounds tasty.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Sam's club carries it. Whole Foods and Central Market, also.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to look for it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too!I don't have margarine in my house.I try to eat things that have ingredients I can pronounce and know exactly what it is.I try to stay away from processed foods,except Coca-Cola-I'm addicted to the stuff.I can imagine what I could cook with the garlic and herb butter.Shrimp keeps coming to my mind and brueschetta(sp.?)....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use it for shrimp. Spinach,Brussel sprouts, all veggies, it's amazing omg. Just start out sliw, as it's such a rich butter.


----------

